# Fork Tips



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

How crucial is the preciseness of fork tips being level or the same length? Is eyeballing this good enough? Does it differ whether you are making a TTF or OTT frame?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Some people like precision and some do not.

People like me are hardest case, probably: sometimes I do care to the point of idiocy, and some times I do not care, to the same point.

Then, when I make a natural, mostly, I intentionaly make uneven lengths of the forks because I want the frame to be used under an angle, for exampe 45.

Sometimes I take a ruler or a sector and place it in a central spot between the forks and translate the same length to both forks - but it sometimes does not work directly, some adjustement is needed.

When I cut a frame out of a board then to have uneven lengths of the forks is probably result of lousy cutting/sawing, whatever.

as far as the tips go, both for a natural and for a board cut I try to make them somehow even - whatever the shape: poeple sometimes leave round fork tips, sometimes they cut one side from some 1 cm and toward the top of the fork to its middle leavin the other side this or that way, and some people make somehow rounded tips with a nice shape which I do not how it is called in english but looks SOMETHING like this:









Of course, there are more.

In my experince, it is more important to have nice fork tips, made out of very hard material, realy done well, sanded a polished nicely so that the rubber has as little resistance as possible then the length of the forks - sometimes same length is needed, sometimen not..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting is eyeballing and so is building . Works for me . Providing you see straight .


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

treefork said:


> Shooting is eyeballing and so is building . Works for me . Providing you see straight .


If I cross my eyes I might get them straight lol


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Any imprecision in fork length can easily be offset by grip and posture. If your fork lengths are unequal by some infinitesimal difference, your grip, stance and aiming will intuitively make up for that difference. IMO, overall... it's not worth worrying about. It's like getting bent out of shape about whether the ground you're standing on is perfectly level or not and whether there's any slope between you and your target. Unless you're standing on a dangerously steep slope, don't worry about it. Life is too short---just go shooting and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Lacumo said:


> Any imprecision in fork length can easily be offset by grip and posture. If your fork lengths are unequal by some infinitesimal difference, your grip, stance and aiming will intuitively make up for that difference. IMO, overall... it's not worth worrying about. It's like getting bent out of shape about whether the ground you're standing on is perfectly level or not and whether there's any slope between you and your target. Unless you're standing on a dangerously steep slope, don't worry about it. Life is too short---just go shooting and enjoy yourself.


Well put. Thanks!


----------

